# Is this fur rare?



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

This pic was posted online. Never saw a cat like this, is it rare?


----------



## AutumnRose74 (Oct 10, 2013)

That's pretty! Cross between a tuxedo and a yellow tiger.


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

Is she a girl? My best guess is that it's a torby with white (tortoiseshell with tabby markings) with very few colour differences or something  So, like a calico, but without as many patches! Very distinctive markings, really cool looking, never seen anything like it


----------



## Shybail (Nov 1, 2013)

I think she had a leg transplant. Lol just kidding of course.


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

She's an unusual looking calico.


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 30, 2013)

yea she looks like a torby to me


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

According to the poster, it is a female cat yes. All of you already assumed that though! haha.


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

I saw this on Reddit! Frankenstein cat! So cute.


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

very unique


----------



## Cat Lover Lennie (Jan 7, 2013)

Oh she is so special! Looks like she has a fancy cast on one leg! What does the rest of her look like? She is lucky to have you!


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

Wow she is gorgeous! what an interesting coat 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Leanne2112 (Aug 13, 2010)

So pretty!


----------



## Cat Lover Lennie (Jan 7, 2013)

Would Samson be considered a torbi? I'm confused!


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

Cat Lover Lennie said:


> Oh she is so special! Looks like she has a fancy cast on one leg! What does the rest of her look like? She is lucky to have you!


She isn't my cat  just someone's that somebody else posted on a message board


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 30, 2013)

A torby has a torti pattern with some tabby spots in it that shows the tabby gene... yours doesn't have torti

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 30, 2013)

Your cat is gorgeous though

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

Nope, Sampson isn't a torbie! Torbie's are generally female due to them having both the red and blue colour genes (which is the black and orange spotting you see) which are related to the X sex chromosomes. Since females have two, and males usually only have one, it's very rare to have a male torbie


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

What a beauty!! Her fur alone would make it rare. I've never seen marking quite like that in all my many, many, many, many, many, many, many years!!!


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Looks like a calico to me... on a torbie the black would also have tabby markings in it I believe. Black/orange with possible white and other various modifiers make up about 50% of female cats I believe.

My mother's calico cat has one black front leg and one orange front leg, but the orange on her is not as pronounced with the tabby stripes - and she's never got a picture at that angle showing it off in such a way. Even on non-tabby orange cats they can never get rid of the tabby strips and show up with various tabby strips.

She's still a unique looking cat, though.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Man, that's weird. I was about to cry photoshop, but it looks pretty real and more realistic in the other angles of photos.

I would call her a 'caliby' - I've seen that term referenced in some of the color guides, although I doubt it's an official color/pattern designation.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Cat Lover Lennie said:


> Would Samson be considered a torbi? I'm confused!


No... torbie is a female cat that is black and orange with tabby markings, and they can have white too. They look like this:









You have an orange with white cat.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Jakiepoo said:


> Is she a girl? My best guess is that it's a torby with white (tortoiseshell with tabby markings) with very few colour differences or something  So, like a calico, but without as many patches! Very distinctive markings, really cool looking, never seen anything like it


Agrees!! Gizmo has that orange stripe in her face...when you look close


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

If Samson only has two colors, he would be a bi-color cat. These are normally graded 1-10, but the following site has included some colloquial pattern names too:
Beautiful Bicolours - Tuxedo and Magpie Cats


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

NebraskaCat said:


> Man, that's weird. I was about to cry photoshop, but it looks pretty real and more realistic in the other angles of photos.
> 
> I would call her a 'caliby' - I've seen that term referenced in some of the color guides, although I doubt it's an official color/pattern designation.


Or a tuxabby. - tuxedo and tabby.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I would say calico, but the strong color of the tabby leg is very unusual......a truly striking specimen. Would likely win a prize in a Household Pet Class at a cat show.

*As for Samson*.....his bi-color pattern is "Van" or "Piebald".

Beautiful Bicolours - Tuxedo and Magpie Cats


----------



## Kytkattin (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm surprised no one mentioned the chance that she is a chimera. While uncommon, the color combination is very rare itself. There is either some weird gene coloring going on, or she's got something like 18 lives because she's two cats in one! Either possibility has created a very pretty kitty.


----------



## dahowlers (Nov 19, 2012)

Freya's orange has tabby in it, but not her black. I don't think it's as striking though, since she's long haired haha
http://24.media.tumblr.com/d6cce622ac4e5a42dcfe6bf87cf58cef/tumblr_mumi6z2CZ61sqwf1co4_1280.jpg


----------



## Cat Lover Lennie (Jan 7, 2013)

katrina89 said:


> Your cat is gorgeous though
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you Katrina89. The reason I wondered is that I looked it up on the internet and they had pictures galore, but I didn't think they could all be torbi's. Samson's tail is ringed white and red (he looks like a fox) and I didn't know if that counted....not that I really care...just think his tail is awesome (as is the rest of him!)


----------



## Cat Lover Lennie (Jan 7, 2013)

Thank you for the web link to Beautiful Bicolors......I'd say he is a Van fore (pretty) sure!


----------



## TinyPaws (Jun 23, 2013)

Tosca has a ginger tabby leg(well part of it). It isn't always so clear to make out as it kinda blends in with the rest of her but you can definately see the stripes when the sun is on it.


----------

